# SWITCHES HOW DO YOU ....Air/electric/manual/?



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Just curious :How do you activate your switches? I used in the past the 27mhz TE to set my switches worked great besides cleaning the points(track)for ca 8 years.Sold the TE and rebuild my layout thinking using the newer version (revo switch setter)Til available i like to get some info what kind of system our MLS readers using???

Manfred Diel


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Manual. All switches (the few I have) are located for easy accessibility to be operated by hand.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

We use LGB turnout motors fired either manually from the control panel or in some cases, automatically.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

automated electric. a modified epl system.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Del. My earlier layout in Denver had LGB electric switch motors, they worked well. When we moved of Virginia I chose to go with manual. Your climate may dictate your choice. Here in Virginia the LGB machines that I used as manual throws all filled up with ants and mud. They quickly became useless. Denver's dry climate worked, Virginia's wet one didn't. 

All of my switches are now manual and located along one side of the railroad.

Chuck N


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

LGB motors, wireless remote interlocking control via DC. The system has been working for 14 years, but the motors typically require some attention once a year.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine are all electric wired up to the MTH AIU (Auxillary Interface Unit) and are thrown remotely via the DCS Wireless Remote.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I have about 15 switches in my "yard" which are inside, out of the weather. These are electrically operated with switches in a common location. I have about 12 switches outside in the weather, these are all manually controlled. I have not found any electrical switch motors that hold up in the rain, and my switches tend to get debris in them, so when I throw them manually I can make sure there no pine needles etc. in the switches and that they are fully thrown.

Ed


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Manual. Ten-Mile ground throws with Switchcrafter turnouts. Electric isn't practical in my garden as I water every day.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

"Manual" Have 3 of em will or am going to change them out to wide 10ft diameter ones though. Two seem to work great the other iffey!!!!!! Regal


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Manual, with the LGB throws replaced with prototypical Modellbau Heyn ones as I get to them.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Manual. Tenmille ground throws on Llagas Creek code 250 aluminum switches. On the POC the engineer follows his train around (battery, R/C) and throws the switches as needed.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Air operates the switches.










The air pressure is controlled by solenoids (the picture shows 4 solenoids and a DCC controller)











Simple, few moving parts, extremely reliable. Waterproof (not resistant, water proof) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Currently all manual, easily reachable as well.. 

I'm considering a pneumatic system on the next layout..


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Currently manual, but my plans are to convert all to flop-over spring switches that I can throw with a stick on days the knees are stiff. 
All but 1 are accessible from the perimeter and that one is more senic than not. 
I like following my trains and see no need to power them, in fact I'll remove most of the throw bar (and control box) to lessen ground contact from walking ballast. 
On days I sit and ponder the spring switches allow chance to set the course.... then only one train runs... 

John


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

All but one of mine are manual using Thiel RhB hand throws. I have one that is a little out of the way to get to so I run that one DCC using LGB switch motor and LGB single channel decoder. I really like the feel of the hand throws and it's nice for guests who want to participate too. 

Keith


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Manual, and usually it's been so long since they've been moved that I'll have to push the points over by hand as well.....


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

By hand.

That's how the prototype we model did it


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have my little Mexican friend, Manual operate my tenmill ground throws.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Now you've done it, my fellow Arizonians will have to check Manual's papers..... !!!


----------



## gdancer (Feb 19, 2008)

I have radio control DCC and use LGB switch machines remotely triggered by NCE Switch Kats. Easily programmable; usually (!?) reliable. I operate 9 switches on my ourdoor Colorado layout. For the grandkids, I put vertical numbers by the physical switches so they can also operate them from their mobile cabs. Punch "Accessory", punch the switch number and the cab then shows #1 or #2. #1 for me is straight; 2 curved. When you input 1 or 2, the points move accordingly. I can throw the switches from anywhere on the layout. Have had the system for 3 years and am quite satisfied. Am not averse to having the switches thrown automatically by electronics on the incoming tracks, but that's still in the future.....maybe....maybe not.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

By Hand just like the 1:1 RR...homemade switch stands...for more info...*http://4largescale.com/t...>*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I Use the pro Drive switch machines and DCC. No extra wires to run just attach the wires directly to the track once you have programed them. Call up the switch num and then pick norm or reverse. Mine are all out doors and have been work great. have 10 working so far. Even have mounted to the AC num 6 switch. For the wide radius they are a direct install no mods. Later RJD


----------

